

Inputmobi, visual and contextual in-app feedback - juanchisalas
http://www.inputmobi.com

======
esoler
I really like it! easy to integrate and great feedback is one shake away.

------
juanchisalas
I'm the developer of Inputmobi. I would love to get some input on the product.

It all started when contracting for some startups and we needed some visual
and easy way to give and track feedback from the mobile apps. So.. I built an
SDK and started using it .

After a while it turned this "side project" into a product.

I hope you guys like it. Your feedback is really appreciated.

Thanks! Juan from Argentina

